# [ODMP] Smith County Constable's Office - Precinct 4, Texas ~ June 7, 2006



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

A Constable with the Smith County Constable's Office - Precinct 4 was killed in the line of duty on June 7, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18327*


----------

